

How to hire programmers - thisisblurry
http://patmaddox.com/blog/how-to-hire-programmers

======
cpt1138
What does "pair with remaining candidates" mean?

~~~
tom_b
I presume pair programming, putting the candidate at a desk with a shared
keyboard and monitor and rely heavily on feedback from the evaluating partner.

~~~
cpt1138
Pairing two candidates against each other? That sounds pretty bizarre.

